# Farm Crime



## Big Don (Dec 14, 2011)

In  the depths of the countryside there lived a farmer who took care of  baby animals. The farm was very peaceful until one day the farmer's pig  was murdered. Now the farmer took this incident very seriously, so he  started an investigation. 


Unfortunately,  the only witness the farmer had to this murder was his pet bunny  rabbit. Since the rabbit was unable to speak and tell him who murdered  the little pig, the farmer lined up his four prime suspects -- a cow, a  horse, a goat and a duck. He told the rabbit to pick out who had  committed the dirty deed. 


The  rabbit hopped up and down the line, checking each animal, then finally  hopped forward three feet, and stopped in front of the goat.


"It wasn't me! It wasn't me!" yelled the goat. 


The farmer shook his head and said, 


"Hare's looking at you, kid."


----------

